# What skills could you contribute to a colony?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I've asked this question a very long time ago and 99% of the results were security skills, which are extremely important, but if you wondered upon a colony that you wanted to join in a TEOTWAWKI, what skills could you offer to let them accept you. I'm curious on the changes.

Other than SECURITY.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I know a little about a lot of things, but not a lot about any one thing. I guess I'm a dime a dozen. 

No soup for you!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not supposed to talk anymore. Brooding and griping Everytime I do. But not "security".


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a strong back and a great work ethic. Plus I have some construction and carpentry skills. I grew up hunting and fishing so there's that as well as some other stuff.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

oddapple said:


> I'm not supposed to talk anymore. Brooding and griping Everytime I do. But not "security".


Hypothetically one would assume if there is a colony left, then security would have already been taken care of, thus they would want to see what skills one could contribute to be part of the colony.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Like most here I know a little about a lot but I know a whole lot about horses. Grew up in a saddle, if it's possible to do from horseback I can do it, and I can train them to do it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Medical. Dental to be specific.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

WoodWorker, ToolMaker, GunSmithing,Reloader, FisherMan, LureBuilder, Hunter and Game Processing, Gardening, Spiritual Advice


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They could drop their numbers if I was there. I can fix, wrench, weld, operate equipment and build anything. Garden, hunt, butcher, cook, shoot straight etc etc. Wasting resources on a person with only one skill is simply not smart. Maybe a doctor, but otherwise if your not a jack of all trades your a liability.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I know enough of medicine, public health (hygiene is critical!), and nutrition to be of use there, although I'm not a doctor. I'm at journeyman-level in food production and storage. I've enough ecology background to be useful at terraforming -- I intend to develop a very edible habitat at the BOL over the next few years, plus a good medicinal garden. I've got some mental health/psychology training. I'm fit, strong for my size, and practiced enough to be useful at hard outdoor work (and I'll actually do it). I don't tend to get flustered and freaked out during times of crises, and that's pretty useful I think. Security would not be my strength, but I'm a decent shot and think I have the mentality to do what's necessary.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Jack of all trades, medical, electrical, reloading for primary skills.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> WoodWorker, ToolMaker, GunSmithing,Reloader, FisherMan, LureBuilder, Hunter and Game Processing, Gardening, Spiritual Advice


OK I had to laugh-"Spiritual advise" ROTFLMAO


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Yep, been covered before. OK, so you can weld. But if there is no electricity can you still weld?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Yep, been covered before. OK, so you can weld. But if there is no electricity can you still weld?


I can't weld but if you have solar, can't you do some basic welding using automotive batteries?

http://m.instructables.com/id/Golfcart--Welder/


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Many portable welding rigs supply their own electricity.........gas weld till gas runs out......blacksmith forge weld for as long as there are trees to make charcoal.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I can garden, I can preserve (dehydrate, smoke and can), I can cook (without anything but a fire) from prep foods, prune fruit trees properly, construct and maintain solar power equipment, do basic carpentry, plus all the obvious stuff (hunt, fish, etc). I can also do first responder level first aid, (control bleeding, clean wounds, etc). 

I can also organize people & have excellent people skills (coaching experience).


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Medical. Dental to be specific.


Move to my area, please. We need some dental on our team.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Four 12V batteries in series to arc weld with. Charcoal is iffy whether you can get enough heat to forge weld. Have to get the metal almost to its melting point. Plus you need flux. Is there already a forge there or do you need to make one? And if necessary, can you make bellows from scratch? And you would want a forge just to be able to heat & bend metal as well as temper.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Yep, been covered before. OK, so you can weld. But if there is no electricity can you still weld?


How can there not be electricity. The laws of physics will always exist. People are ingenious they will always find a way now to produce it.


----------



## CJH (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, I studied renewable energy engineering hoping to help prevent a worst case 'energy crisis' scenario, but it would certainly be useful in a rebuilding situation as well - though I'd be filling gaps in my knowledge as I went much of the time. Besides that, basic gardening, first aid, food preservation, and scavenging are probably my major contributions.

I'm reminded of the quote "You don't want a colony with 50 doctors and 0 plumbers". My knowledge of compost toilets might actually come in handy come to think of it.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> How can there not be electricity. The laws of physics will always exist. People are ingenious they will always find a way now to produce it.


Read the series "Dies The Fire". It's fun, and it explains how there can not be electricity (at least some forms of it). And yes, it's fantasy fiction, and the laws of nature are changed from what we know to create a new universe.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm one witty sumbitch and a damn fine looking man..."for an older heavy set gentlemen"...if you believe the girls who work the cash register at my local grocery store.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

God has Blessed me with the talent to figure out how mechanical things work and fix them when they break. With or without factory parts.

Oh, yeah. Me and Slippy will keep the women folk happy when the young whippersnappers go out on hunting parties, or whatever. That is a learned skill that comes with age.:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Medical, dental, animal husbandry (small and large), crickets, gardening, native food harvesting, food preservation, food/water prep using a myriad of methods, sewing (non electric machines), mule powered transportation. Soon to be ham.  Basically, I am all about sustainable living after the stored food is gone.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Four 12V batteries in series to arc weld with. Charcoal is iffy whether you can get enough heat to forge weld. Have to get the metal almost to its melting point. Plus you need flux. Is there already a forge there or do you need to make one? And if necessary, can you make bellows from scratch? And you would want a forge just to be able to heat & bend metal as well as temper.


My daddy was a blacksmith and so was his daddy and so was his daddy right on back.......I have 3 forge set ups........go get a blacksmith to show you how to forge weld.....it is a lot easier than it looks.......I have made blowers and bellows from scratch but I prefer my tried and true equipment.......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wifey is a horse woman. From riding to caring for them, she is the one.

Me? I'll be hunting, fishing, or hanging out with RPD and Slippy at the gate of the village.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow... what an improvement for the last few years. A few years ago it was all about security. This forum really has a skillset going.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Trained and licensed Paramedic. Also literally grew up in the Boy Scouting program so I'm very good at general woodcraft/camping/building pioneering projects with lashing type stuff. I also ran a Boy Scout camp archery range for two summers. I'm a bit out of practice with my archery but it would come back fairly quickly. Also strong work ethic and more than willing to learn new skills.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Yep, been covered before. OK, so you can weld. But if there is no electricity can you still weld?


Yes.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Baby maker....


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Carpentry
Electrical
Plumbing
Water purification
Solar energy
Proficient with most types of firearms
And yes, I am also a minister


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmm, let's see:
Leathworking
Knife Making
Hunting
Processing
Cooking
Rough Carpentry
Basic blacksmithing (very basic)
Basic electrical work
Basic plumbing
General handy man I guess
I'm sure I left out a bunch of stuff but that'll do for starters.

-Infidel


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Mechanical and electrical engineer, machinist, welding (MIG, TIG, or stick), woodworker, construction, herbalist, gardening, project management. Military experience, but you said security was covered. I can dance too.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Like everybody else on this board I can fish, hunt, shoot (provide security) and I'm getting better at identifying local wild edibles.

I'm not totally proficient in all of these, but I do have some primitive skills; including fire making (friction, etc.), primitive tool and weapon making (flint knapping), shelter construction, orienteering/navigation, etc.

I can weld, and I can run a mill or lathe (manual or CNC). I can fabricate or repair just about anything given enough time to tinker and figure it out.

As a geologist, I know how to find water (both groundwater and surface water) and how to make sure its clean before using it. 

Having worked construction as a young man (mostly Jr. High and High School), I know how to build homes and other buildings. 

I'm pretty sure I'd be good at killing zombies, too! :armata_PDT_23:


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Organic gardening and expertise in edible and toxic wild plants and security oh i knit and crochet and weave


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A lot of miscellaneous things. I trained as a carpenter for about two years and i also have some concrete electric and plumbing. No welding. Some things about vehicles. a lot of computer experience, mostly useless afterwards, except tor some electrical. And i was on a boat that sank once, so i suppose i could swim.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Grew up on a farm raising cattle, pigs, rabbits and chickens... Done a lot of veterinarian work, as my father was a large (and small) animal vet. Castration, breeding, artificial insemination, etc.. I am proficient with a bow, and I guess you could say general handyman, electrical, welding, construction. And can fix ANY motor.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Doc Holliday beat me to it. Well played sir!

So besides Grand Stud Extraordinaire, I'm an excellent student of history - especially military history and armed conflicts (Too close to security? I thought so.) Also a student of government, politics and RRO. I know a fair amount about communications (degree in broadcast and licensed ham). I'm pretty good agriculturally. And I'm very mechanically inclined. I also have some first aid experience, but would LOVE to enhance that.

Jack of many trades - master of only communications and leadership.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have a strong back and a great work ethic. Plus I have some construction and carpentry skills. I grew up hunting and fishing so there's that as well as some other stuff.


Ditto for me and mine. And cooking in a camp. And farming. 
Also, I'm an "Idea Lady", good with problem solving or alternative solutions.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Sex, not saying it is important or even useful in SHTF situations, but I can and will do my part to keep the ladies happy.

While you guys are out hunting or on patrol, your woman will be well taken care of and tired out. You are welcome.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Jack of many trades, Master of none. I have a construction background. I can dig a ditch, pour a foundation, plumb a house and finish drywall. Combat lifesaver trained in the army, but I need to study up. Gardening and preserving those items. Still pretty green, but learning bushcraft and about wild edibles. I can usually come up with a smart ass comment or crack a joke to lighten the mood as needed.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Grew up on a farm before running off and spending 20 years in the Army. We also raised horses, did our own welding, allot of our own electrical work, hunted, fished, reloading, grew/raised most of our own food.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Woodsman. Hunter. Fisher. Gardener. Cattle wrangler. Butcher. Laborer. Electrician. (A real one.). Plumber. Carpenter. Builder. Tinkerer. (I can make something out of nothing.). Encyclopedia of useless knowledge. Engineer. Biologist. Leader. Planner. Master of ropes and knots. Welder. Basic and intermediate first aid provider.

I am NOT a soldier, but I know how to take orders, and defend myself and others effectively.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, I know that 'security' skills are claimed too often, so I have a twist on this...I plan to prep for electronics security skills.

Um....I've also repaired a wide array of electromechanical items that would frustrated the hell out of a mechanical guy.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Sex, not saying it is important or even useful in SHTF situations, but I can and will do my part to keep the ladies happy.
> 
> While you guys are out hunting or on patrol, your woman will be well taken care of and tired out. You are welcome.


Well thanks i was worried bout that part of shtf..


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Danm said:


> Well thanks i was worried bout that part of shtf..


I was thinking more telling him to STFU than if the SHTF but that's me


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

mcangus said:


> Sex, not saying it is important or even useful in SHTF situations, but I can and will do my part to keep the ladies happy.
> 
> While you guys are out hunting or on patrol, your woman will be well taken care of and tired out. You are welcome.


That will be hard for you to do, after sitting on a chair that has been booby trapped to pass 480 volts through your testicals.


----------



## vtwhelen (Jan 14, 2014)

Brewer
Dairy farmer 
Reloading 
Food processing . 
Trapping/ hunting
Foraging
I work 14 hours a day 6 days a week so I wont cry when I dont get weekends after shtf


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

My wife and I are trained EMT's. She is a high school teacher and I have a background in electronics engineering and networking. I know how to brew wine and beer and I am an avid hunter. I think we have a ton to offer.

That being said, I am not entirely sure I would want to join a "colony". Your resources would be shared and spread out amongst the entire population. I think I would seek out a nice quiet place and homestead.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I know how to make alcohol


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

many here know some about medicine/healing...Do any of you know how to make natural medicine? this would come in handy when the pill bottles go empty


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I can doing anything with nothing.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Gardening, preserving foods, processing animals, homeschooling, cooking, pottery, weaving and working hard is all I have to offer.

My nephew asked me to add: "she can get the truth out of anyone with her soul sucking death glare" he says that is a good asset to have in hard times.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> I know how to make alcohol


I know how to drink it


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I can also make wine out of just about anything. Even just sugar water and yeast. Beer is too much trouble imo. I can also distill water...


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

A colony............ hmmm, my experience with groups is that you always end up with a few people doing everything and many who partake of everything but can do little and some who can do but choose not to as they are lazy, slothful individuals. Not completely sold on the concept in all SHTF scenarios. In some locations that may be how you have to operate out of necessity........ not so much in others. 

But anyways, simply for participatory purposes, I can.............. weld, woodworking, electrical, plumbing, ferrier, gunsmithing, reloading, hunting, fishing, trapping, animals husbandry, game and livestock processing including from on the hoof to cutting and wrapping curing and sausage, tanning, gardening, canning, logging, basic mechanics and including hydraulics, farming/haying, leatherwork, basic veterinary and first-aid. I can cook, but my wife is way better and really good with veterinary work as she worked at a vet for years, also trained horses for 30 years and we know how to rope and pack, drive teams. You can learn a lot in many years of forced learning because you live where no one else is going to do it for you. LOL

Did I mention security? :icon_wink:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have some skills, but perhaps my biggest "ticket" into a colony is my electronic library. I have about 200,000 texts stored on a WD My Passport 1 TB portable drive, which I store in a way I hope would protect it from any EMP.

This collection includes a huge assortment of technical college texts on engineering, physics, etc, and an extensive collection of medical texts on... well, virtually all aspects of medicine. Also included are some 8,000 military FMs, PMs, and coursework books, maybe 80,000 works of fiction (including most of the classics) and comprehensive sections on construction, gardening and canning, brewing, bee-keeping, religions, philosophy, and at least 5,000 history books.

In any world where information rules, I will be king!!

PS: I used to have well over 250,000 titles, but have been eliminating duplicates and thinning some sections.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I have some skills, but perhaps my biggest "ticket" into a colony is my electronic library. I have about 200,000 texts stored on a WD My Passport 1 TB portable drive, which I store in a way I hope would protect it from any EMP.


That's an asset not a skill.
Consider your head bludgeoned with a stick and your library now in my possession. Whadda ya got now?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I have some skills, but perhaps my biggest "ticket" into a colony is my electronic library. I have about 200,000 texts stored on a WD My Passport 1 TB portable drive, which I store in a way I hope would protect it from any EMP.
> 
> This collection includes a huge assortment of technical college texts on engineering, physics, etc, and an extensive collection of medical texts on... well, virtually all aspects of medicine. Also included are some 8,000 military FMs, PMs, and coursework books, maybe 80,000 works of fiction (including most of the classics) and comprehensive sections on construction, gardening and canning, brewing, bee-keeping, religions, philosophy, and at least 5,000 history books.
> 
> ...


Ha my arse monkey boy - that makes him the temple of syrinx and you bringin' tithe. You cannot beat the people that can use the books and we do this thing called "negotiate". Welcome to the stone age gilgamesh


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> That's an asset not a skill.
> Consider your head bludgeoned with a stick and your library now in my possession. Whadda ya got now?





oddapple said:


> Ha my arse monkey boy - that makes him the temple of syrinx and you bringin' tithe. You cannot beat the people that can use the books and we do this thing called "negotiate". Welcome to the stone age gilgamesh


You guys fail to realize that this is a great prep. I advocate having important books in paper format as well. But what if it's not an emp and you find yourself having to bug out for whatever reason? His hard drives with thousands of books probably weigh less than 10 pounds. How many real books add up to 10 pounds? And the space savings... I think it's a great idea. But not the end all. I still have a great library of real books.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

But can anyone do this?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mcangus needs help with that. I do hope you decide to wear gloves.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> That's an asset not a skill.
> Consider your head bludgeoned with a stick and your library now in my possession. Whadda ya got now?


Yes, I know it's an asset, not a skill. I detailed some of my skills in an earlier post.

If you and your stick can get close enough to me to bash my head in, you will find I probably don't have the library on my person at the time. It's a valuable resource, and will be protected. I will be armed with more than a stick, probably have flank security out, have friends in overwatch positions, and be ready for guys with sticks. But hey, you're welcome to try and take it.

My point is that skills aren't the only way to provide value to a community. Skills are important, yes they are, but so are medical supplies, books, and a long list of other things.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im actually very good at anything mechanical and I can do anything construction... but baby making is my forte, I make damn good looking baby's LOL


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Won't be important to everyone, but an unusual skill I have is being able to fully process tobacco from seed to finished cigarette.

I've had a working solar system for three years which I designed & built myself. So if we can scavenge parts I can put a working system together.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Won't be important to everyone, but an unusual skill I have is being able to fully process tobacco from seed to finished cigarette.


HH, ok, you grow it, harvest it, color cure it, then ferment (cure) it... I can find info on all this. How the heck to you get from finished leaf to a cigarette? I make my own cigs now with a cheap injector and tubes, and see the tobacco is shredded somehow, but can't seem to find any information on what kind of device is used to do the shredding. Yeah, I could probably build one easy enough. I'm guessing a stack of spaced pizza cutter blades on a shaft would do the trick, but can you please point me to a small scale commercial device I can use?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I use a hand crank pasta cutter. Before you shred the leaf you have to moisten it so it doesn't shred to powder. I put leaf is a colander & put the colander over a pot over water out in the yard. Basically stir every hour & see if leaves will bend instead of break.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Roma is the brand name shredder/pasta cutter I use & use the finest cutting wheels which is the add on piece.

I do a combination of silk leaf & Kelly burley.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Roma 6" Traditional Pasta Machine - Walmart.com


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Thanks HH. I make my own now for less than $1.00 a pack, but would love to grow my own tobacco!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I bucket grow mine as when they are starting I can move them around for more or less shade. Once my plants start getting mature I have to check them all daily as one horn worm can destroy a plant in three days.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A pan of my home grown & shredded tobacco.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Great question and a difficult one for me, my skill sets have been developed for the world we currently live in. I work as a 911 operator so I can deal with stressful situations and make quick decisions. I have a degree in history so I guess I could be a village story teller or educator of sorts. Like others I'm not afraid of work and when I was younger I did a share of gardening and working with livestock. I do basic handyman stuff around the house. I guess my greatest asset would be my ability to reinvent myself and become whatever the colony needed me to be.


Oh ya and security//hunting//fishing that kind of stuff


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Something I don't see brought up in these threads is for a colony you will want/need a volunteer fire department. I did that for several years after retiring from the military until I broke my hip. Even if its a horse drawn water cart & use a hand pump you would want some type fire department.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

You know, I'm surprised I didn't think of this earlier. Since the dawn of civilization one constant that you find from every tribe, nation, continent is some form of arbitration, mediation, and criminal justice. That won't change even when it hits the fan, there will still be disputes and criminals. I think I could offer mediation, dispute resolution, and unbiased arbitration in both civil and criminal matters. Justice will be different in a lot of ways but there still will be a need to hold courts and I defiantly have the skill set to offer in that area.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow, being a volunteer f.f. myself, I never thought of a post shtf fire dept. Definitely a need. 
My main skill, I guess, is people skills. I can get people to work together. 
Doubt there would be very much need for large generator repair after a major event. 
But, while learning this trade, I have learned a boatload of problem solving and little tricks, that make me , in my mind, pretty valuable.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Deebo, the trick would be to be able to take genheads & run them off another power source. Maybe even a gasifier.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

toolmanky said:


> You know, I'm surprised I didn't think of this earlier. Since the dawn of civilization one constant that you find from every tribe, nation, continent is some form of arbitration, mediation, and criminal justice. That won't change even when it hits the fan, there will still be disputes and criminals. I think I could offer mediation, dispute resolution, and unbiased arbitration in both civil and criminal matters. Justice will be different in a lot of ways but there still will be a need to hold courts and I defiantly have the skill set to offer in that area.


Cherokee Nation had a triad which some believe Jefferson based the constitution after. Tribal chief, war chief, & religious leader. Even each village was set up that way. No hung jury with a triad.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ben Franklin was real big on every town should have a volunteer fire department. I think it was Philly that made it mandatory that every house had a barrel of water & a bucket in front of it. Probably one of the first great uses for a rain catch system.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There initially will definitely be a lack of beasts of burden & lack of people that can work them. So hand carts will be critical for hauling wood, water, etc. Having someone that can build them will initially be a needed skill.
Then too, having large dogs trained to pull carts is a good idea also. I've some of my rotties trained to do it & have the harnesses for them also.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have actually considered this on occasion. Like a few here I have no real skill sets that would set me apart. I would love to hang out with Slippy and RPD at the gate! LOL But, realistically, I am in sales so I am a good judge of people and quick learner. I come from a poor backround and worked some pretty tuff jobs when younger so I am not affraid to get my hands dirty. Also, fairly well read in military and political history in general. I know! I can be a politician!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought about this last night and again this morning.
I was a Navy aviation electrician (AE) which also means *A*nything and *E*verything. Soooo, if you have any helicopterS made by Kaman or Sikorsky I was qualified in engines, fuels, hydraulics, and flight controls... if I wasn't already changing light bulbs. 

On a more serious note, my greatest successes have been in training and personal/professional development, I seem to be good at process thinking and logistics... a-hem... resourcing.

All of the above started out at being a good "go-fer".


----------



## Prepping 2015 (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, I don't like to blow my own trumpet, but I cook a mean stir fry!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Is pimping considered a SHTF skill?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No trolls would be needed.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think another good colony type skill would be lumberjack. People are going to need lots of wood for fuel and building materials. The ability to safely and efficiently fell and process trees will be a very valuable skillset.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I could contribute mechanical skills, I'm great with a wrench and also great with people (I'm a John Deere salesman) I can be very charming, just ask my beautiful wife! 
Also, my degree is in Industrial Electricity and Robotic Programming so getting electricity up and running whether it be solar, wind, or almost any other form my knowledge could be useful. Really I am a jack of all trades and a great problem solver. Most any situation can be figured out with a few good problem solvers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I can doing anything with nothing.


Ahh, brings back memories.
As we said in Vietnam:

We, the unwilling
Led by the unknowing
In the name of the ungrateful
Have done so much
With so little
For so long
We are now qualified
To do anything with nothing.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I have some skills, but perhaps my biggest "ticket" into a colony is my electronic library. I have about 200,000 texts stored on a WD My Passport 1 TB portable drive, which I store in a way I hope would protect it from any EMP.
> 
> This collection includes a huge assortment of technical college texts on engineering, physics, etc, and an extensive collection of medical texts on... well, virtually all aspects of medicine. Also included are some 8,000 military FMs, PMs, and coursework books, maybe 80,000 works of fiction (including most of the classics) and comprehensive sections on construction, gardening and canning, brewing, bee-keeping, religions, philosophy, and at least 5,000 history books.
> 
> ...


Get used to me reading over your shoulder, cause I'm gonna be like a tick on a dog with you!!! :rulaiz:


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm a good baker. I'll supply the community with bread, donuts, cakes, kolacky, biscuits, etc. I'm good with horses & dogs. I'm a good cheerleader and I make a damn fine Indian. I don't make the best chief, but I'm a very good indian. I follow orders, ask intelligent questions and am not too proud to dig a new outhouse hole and move the outhouse. See? A good Indian. But I like to bake, and I do it well. Make my own yeast, too.

I'm learning cheese making - still practicing. Thank God for barn cats. I am studying bee keeping. I don't have bees yet, but that is because I don't feel I know all I need to yet. I like to cook over an open fire. Working on my baking skills with a dutch oven, until the bread oven is finished in the back yard. I'm working on my canning skills, and can cook. I think it would be important to have more than one cook. Say three or four, or more, depending on the size of the community. That way, you won't get tired of one person's cooking. There will be a variety of styles.

I have a decent library on horse and dog training books. Everyone has a different way, and using a little from each book makes you well-rounded. Even if the idea is something you definitely Don't want to use. The more you learn about horses and dogs, the more you know you don't know. Especially with horses.

I'll lend a hand with anything else that's needed. I've got a good work ethic, and am cheerful in my work. If a person is able to work, that means the body isn't too old to work. Therefore, you have something to be thankful for and cheerful about.

I'm also learning to crochet. My goal is sweaters for my loved ones. Probably not in 2015, though. I have to learn to regulate my tension. A sweater from me would be *unique* at this point. I also have a treadle sewing machine and a hand crank Victrola with lots of records. I'm also trying to teach myself to play the harmonica.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Baglady, Didn't you mention that you play guitar? I think music is important to survival. Even if just singing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Busy guy longrider.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Busy guy longrider.


Ahem! longrider is a lady. :armata_PDT_12:
And one with class, at that.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Blacksmithing (semi-pro)
Welding (Forge, Flame, Arch)
Machining
Electrical/Electronic
Programming
Mechanics
Plumbing
Ceramics (raw clay recovery & kiln building)
Textile (Spinning/Weaving/Loom-building)
Hunting (don’t care for fishing, but I can)
Reloading
Music (Guitar, Mandolin, Fiddle)
Gardening & Livestock
Leather work / Saddle & harness Repair
Basic radio (making antennas & cables)

I'm tooled up to support all of the above, but regrettably, not very mobile... my BOV would have to be a semi.

I suck as a carpenter and I’ll wash a dish if sufficiently threatened. If this sounds like a lot, it’s because I grew up in a rural subsistence environment helping various adults (forced child labor  ) do these things until I learned them. The military taught me what I didn’t learn at home. Post-military, I married an immensely talented woman with similar background, and we went back to farming.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ahem! longrider is a lady. :armata_PDT_12:
> And one with class, at that.


My apologies. I did not realize.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Back to the harvesting of tobacco, August starts the harvesting & can go into November. Still humid months in the southeast. So had purchased a used Nesco dehydrator to finish drying the tobacco.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I call dibbs on my friend longrider! 



longrider said:


> I'm a good baker. I'll supply the community with bread, donuts, cakes, kolacky, biscuits, etc. I'm good with horses & dogs. I'm a good cheerleader and I make a damn fine Indian. I don't make the best chief, but I'm a very good indian. I follow orders, ask intelligent questions and am not too proud to dig a new outhouse hole and move the outhouse. See? A good Indian. But I like to bake, and I do it well. Make my own yeast, too.
> 
> I'm learning cheese making - still practicing. Thank God for barn cats. I am studying bee keeping. I don't have bees yet, but that is because I don't feel I know all I need to yet. I like to cook over an open fire. Working on my baking skills with a dutch oven, until the bread oven is finished in the back yard. I'm working on my canning skills, and can cook. I think it would be important to have more than one cook. Say three or four, or more, depending on the size of the community. That way, you won't get tired of one person's cooking. There will be a variety of styles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am with you slippy! Cakes, donuts, and bread. These are just a few of my favorite things.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Small colony/village a bakery is a must have to save on resources. How much fuel is required for each home to make bread versus one central bakery? Probably bake bread twice a week. Each family drop off their flour & such +10% for the amount of bread they want. The 10% goes to the colony chief for emergency stores, barter, etc for the colony/village.

A blacksmith shop is also a must have. Along with that you have to have a place to make charcoal unless you have access to coal.

A butcher shop is another must have. Main reason is ensuring a clean environment.


----------



## MisterX (Dec 7, 2014)

Finished med high school and worked in a pharmacy, so anything I know related to those two would be what i could contribute


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> But can anyone do this?


THANK GOD! I've got a little - ahem - issue I need you to take a look at. :Yikes:

Just kidding. But in all honesty, I watched that video yesterday entirely separate from the site here. We were trying to decide if we should take the dog in or DIY that rectum. I won't go into the details of how it all worked out but I'm never eating Mrs. Gortons Fish Sticks again. That's for damn sure!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea....I new a guy who did that all the time to his dog. watched that done once because my dod was doing the same thing......Not pleasant. LOL But the dog does feel much better afterwards


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

You can use me to determine the minimum size pipe for a new sewage system. (I'm the biggest ahole in town)


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Hunting Hawk, that's a good point, about having a central bakery, smithy, etc. Rather than a bunch of single ones. The efficiency is better. I like it.

RPD, thanks for the nice words.

Prepared One? Too funny! No harm done.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have grand chillins who can do that. As far as what I can add to the commune...I am pretty good at drinking beer.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I forgot to add I'm fairly decent when it comes to setting up simple climbing rope systems. I've never really done any free or lead climbing, but as far as being able to get at least a simple top rope system set up I'm good. Likewise if you wanted a guy to climb a tree to set up an over watch position I'm the kind of guy who doesn't have a fear of heights and would be happy to scamper up a tree to other high place.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

longrider said:


> I'm a good baker. I'll supply the community with bread, donuts, cakes, kolacky, biscuits, etc. I'm good with horses & dogs. I'm a good cheerleader and I make a damn fine Indian. I don't make the best chief, but I'm a very good indian. I follow orders, ask intelligent questions and am not too proud to dig a new outhouse hole and move the outhouse. See? A good Indian. But I like to bake, and I do it well. Make my own yeast, too.
> 
> I'm learning cheese making - still practicing. Thank God for barn cats. I am studying bee keeping. I don't have bees yet, but that is because I don't feel I know all I need to yet. I like to cook over an open fire. Working on my baking skills with a dutch oven, until the bread oven is finished in the back yard. I'm working on my canning skills, and can cook. I think it would be important to have more than one cook. Say three or four, or more, depending on the size of the community. That way, you won't get tired of one person's cooking. There will be a variety of styles.
> 
> ...


You absolutely must move closer to me!!!!!!!!!! I'm a good indian too, and would love to learn to bake. I have no confidence when it comes to making bread, or anything with yeast.
Cheese too? Wouldnt you like a warmer place to hang your hat? Plenty of room for your horses and dogs.
My Hubby will cut and split enough wood for 2 households.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

longrider said:


> Baglady, Didn't you mention that you play guitar? I think music is important to survival. Even if just singing.


I do. Used to sing too. I agree music would be a good addition to a SHTF Colony.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow! I need to start learning some useable skills. Right now I can offer hard work and labor, I'm in really good shape, strong and still somewhat young. I'm mechanically inclined (helo mech by trade), I'm pretty handy with tools, I can be a good Indian or chief, I'm always willing to learn and I can master anything that I set my mind to. I know other little odds and ends but these are biggest things that I can offer.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, Bag Lady, like I said, the cheese thing is still in the "I'm trying" stage. The barn cats are getting fat. I won't give up, though. I keep a journal of what I do, each time. I'd love to show you how to make bread. It isn't hard at all. Just make sure the yeast is growing, before you use all that flour, etc. That way, you save $$. And I often use old yeast (more than 3 years old). I just make sure it's gonna grow. You can't taste a difference between old yeast and new.

I'd love to hear you sing. I sing too, then all the dogs run away and the people take up weapons. But I don't have a mouse problem. They don't hang around either.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea.....Singing would not be one of my contributions. Think cats screaming, dogs howling, and guns being pointed at my head. I do love music however. This is a hard subject. Those of us that excell in today's world would not necessarily have the skill sets that would easily transfer to a grid down, pre 20th century type of existence. Cooking, baking, storing foods, blacksmithing, wood carving, etc. Could be reaquired I suppose. But there would be a heck of a learning curve for me. I am giving this some more thought.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

As far as picking up useful old world skills, there are summer workshops in most states where you can go for a week and immerse yourself in bushcraft, wood wooding & lathe work, canoe building, ceramics, textiles, blacksmithing etc. Pack up a tent & a sleeping bag and take a skill-building vacation, 2015. Immersion is the best way to learn most things. 

Most states also have blacksmith associations (not just for pro's by any means) that have inexpensive memberships. There's ways to learn alot of old world skills if you seek'm out. Local historical societies often have a list of people who teach and demo. Some may welcome a helping hand in exchange for instruction. I spend a good part of my summer participating in craft faires.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks. I would have to look for something on the weekends. I have to work after all. I wouldn't want to skip paying for Obama care, the IRS, and bills now. I will look into it on the weekends.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

BagLady said:


> You absolutely must move closer to me!!!!!!!!!! I'm a good indian too, and would love to learn to bake. I have no confidence when it comes to making bread, or anything with yeast.
> Cheese too? Wouldnt you like a warmer place to hang your hat? Plenty of room for your horses and dogs.
> My Hubby will cut and split enough wood for 2 households.


Every culture on earth seems to have flat bread as part of the diet. No bakers needed. Flour water and grease works just fine. Yall get a grip.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

pakrat said:


> Blacksmithing (semi-pro)
> Welding (Forge, Flame, Arch)
> Machining
> Electrical/Electronic
> ...


Impressive. :bow:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sewing anything, including Winter coats, anything with a machine or by hand. I'm getting good at sewing Winter boots and felting valenki. I taught Montessori and now working on my Vegetarian Culinary Arts certificate, including knowledge of wild edible plants. I have pretty good fishing skills, can catch big with minimum tools  
Also currently training with curved Kozak shashkas. I'm trying to be well-rounded.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Something I haven't seen mentioned is pottery making. But as long as pots & pans can be scavenged may not be needed.

Something that is needed is a variety of foods for a variety of minerals, nutrients, vitamins, etc. Did some research & if only growing two items make it tomatoes & bell peppers. Both will keep producing till cold kills the plants.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Security...... I keed I keed

Im a welder fabricator. I have a degree in electronics engineering and know enough about everything to be dangerous.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Appetite fatigue is real. If you think you are going to survive on flat bread, beans, & rice then start on a diet of just it. See how long you last.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

The lot of us here would make a really good colony. I'm in.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree longrider. But there are some that have posted on this thread that would cause nothing but chaos in a colony.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. This bunch is starting to really piss me off.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I think in a colony everyone allowed in would have to be on a probation time. Then voted on to be allowed to be a member. Unanimous vote only to be allowed to be a member. Have to have a means to filter out the posers.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hydro and wind powered electricity, a fair knowledge of solar power. Medium skilled hunter with slightly above average woodsman skills.
basic reloading ammo, couldn't carry a tune in a bucket but I can hum along!!!!! 

They say that knowledge is a trade item what you can reuse and keep on trading for.... fortunately my business keeps me involved in energy use and production.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I sing real good. My rotties howl right along. :spank:


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Between hydro, wind, & solar the solar is the lowest maintenance. Wind is highest maintenance because of being up in the air, tower.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

longrider said:


> Well, Bag Lady, like I said, the cheese thing is still in the "I'm trying" stage. The barn cats are getting fat. I won't give up, though. I keep a journal of what I do, each time. I'd love to show you how to make bread. It isn't hard at all. Just make sure the yeast is growing, before you use all that flour, etc. That way, you save $$. And I often use old yeast (more than 3 years old). I just make sure it's gonna grow. You can't taste a difference between old yeast and new.
> 
> I'd love to hear you sing. I sing too, then all the dogs run away and the people take up weapons. But I don't have a mouse problem. They don't hang around either.


:laughhard: No, see, the key word was "used" to sing..but now that I know it's good for rodent control, I might just try that! :barbershop_quartet_
Making bread, to me, is not easy. It's all day hard work! My hat's off to you.:bow:

Some years back, we were in Amish country with some friends. Our friends decided they want to try to make cheese. So we talk to an Amish woman, and they bought a Gallon of milk, rennet(?) and a recipe from the woman. (Yes, they had to pay for the recipe too)
We also bought a good bit of her cheese. It was amazingly good!
Our friends never did make that cheese...

So, let us know how it goes with the cheese pleeze!


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

My first wife and I tried colonies in the 70’s, only then they called them communes… what a flipp’n disaster! Talents and work ethics had little to do with the eventual breakdowns. Personality conflicts, infidelities, power struggles, split-offs, ideologies, ego's, money, etc. Everything that makes the world a crappy place, eventually made the communities a crappy place. There’s no utopia when it comes to the human animal.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I can play a saw with a bow. The coyotes howl right along! I can also kill, skin, and dress out a rabbit in 3 minutes flat. I need a colony with a blacksmith. My mules are going to be working their little half-assess off.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

pakrat said:


> My first wife and I tried colonies in the 70's, only then they called them communes&#8230; what a flipp'n disaster! Talents and work ethics had little to do with the eventual breakdowns. Personality conflicts, infidelities, power struggles, split-offs, ideologies, ego's, money, etc. Everything that makes the world a crappy place, eventually made the communities a crappy place. There's no utopia when it comes to the human animal.


Great observation on your experience with the short comings of communism. The Apostle's of Christ gave it a try and it didn't work for them either.

Acts 2:44-45 (AKJV)

And all that believed were together, and had all things common; and sold their possessions and goods, and parted them to all men, as every man had need.

Then the Greek Widows started murmuring for getting short changed in the chow line.

Acts 6:1
And in those days, when the number of the disciples was multiplied, there arose a murmuring of the Grecians against the Hebrews, because their widows were neglected in the daily ministration.

Too bad commie liberal heathern democrat politicians can't understand it don't work.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wife knows sowing, cooking, canning, gardening. She is more helpful than I would be. I'm just an old bruiser that can work hard, break stuff, and piss people off. 

Probably the thing that might be most useful that I could do would be planning. But then everyone here is a planner...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a half bad Mechanic
Good back round in farming
Metal and wood working is good enough
Been around a while learned a bit
Lived under harsh conditions experience does count 
I not only can use a weapon , I will
I can bring food from the field and put it on the table

PS: I have a lot of experience in breaking other peoples stuff. some said I was really good at it.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

One way to look at this is.: if you pretty much know how to fend for yourself then you have a wealth of skills to contribute to a community so cut yourself some slack if you can't come up with a self important title for a specialty skill that you have.

The number one skill to have is " My title is active citizen, and I'm not afraid to work hard at something that needs to get done because I'm pretty much able to stay self sufficient on my spare time"


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> I can play a saw with a bow. The coyotes howl right along! I can also kill, skin, and dress out a rabbit in 3 minutes flat. I need a colony with a blacksmith. My mules are going to be working their little half-assess off.


They'd have to be really settled Mules for me to work on thier feet. Ours were really good to work with, but damn few I've seen were. 
Of course, with all the strong guys we'll have around, they can build a shoeing break!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Since this thread started I've been pondering, as I am wont to do. Let's see if the muse is out tonight.

I've been pretty much a make do kind of guy. Never enough money for most store bought stuff (except guns and ammo), my father in law once gave me what I thought was a high compliment, admiring a shed I'd put together with cedar posts, scavenged aluminum roofing, barb wire and nails and split cedar rail siding, that I could make something out of nothing. I like that. Anyway...I'm pretty good with dogs and horses and cats, rudimentary veterinarian skills; not too bad with chickens. I suck at gardening, even out here in the high desert my house cacti die, but I keep trying, five gallon bucket gardening. Actually got about a dozen tomatoes last year. I've worked in the woods, reforestation (tree planting, millions of them), timber stand improvement, and firefighting. Have an AA degree in forestry (big deal). Done asphalt paving/patching, rode swamper on garbage trucks, built miles and miles of all kinds of fences, rough carpenter, burned firewood for decades so I know a little about that, make most of my own leather goods (holsters, belts, saddle scabbards, etc.). This was the first half of my working life, while also going to school part time and raising three fine sons, two of whom are Eagle Scouts (had to throw that in there, proud dad here). So, sixteen years after taking my first college course, I got a BA in psychology. Five years later I got a Masters in counseling psyche. I am proud of that, too, a much bigger deal than the AA. Hehehehe. That led to a gratifying 25 years as a psychotherapist with public and community mental health, working with the invisible people that wear down jackets on hot summer days, talk to themselves, usually smell bad, and that make everyone around them uncomfortable. I know a lot about psychotic, mood, and personality disorders and psychotropic meds. The last thirteen years of this career were as a mobile therapist. Rode my motorcycle around and covered two counties, making house calls and delivering meds and case management to people who'd burned out every other therapist in four states. In the winter when I could not ride, my dog Cody came with me (cotherapist, Cody, get it? Some say it was more a matter of Cody, the co-dependant dog...he did the therapy, I just wrote the notes for the chart). My social life suffered, however, and at some point I realized that 90% or so of my daily human contact, for years, had been with acutely psychotic people. I relate to them just like with anyone, but I got to thinking it has to be doing something to me, maybe not all that good. After finding the last dead body upon arrival at a scheduled meeting, I decided I just couldn't do this anymore, so I packed up and came out here and built this post and pole shack by myself, and this is winter number three, warm and dry and fed and hydrated. Throughout all of this, I have hunted, fished, camped, backpacked, horse packed, paddled canoes, cut firewood, and, especially, maintained my passion for the history, design, function and practical application of firearms. I handload a couple dozen calibers, and cast bullets for all of them. 

I figure somewhere in all this experience, would be something useful.


----------

